# Help. Does Such A Tool Exist?



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi guys, I've got a load of quartz fashion watches that I need to sort through and was wondering if there is a quick way to 'tick' test them without the need to purchase and insert batteries?

Basically something that I can use to quickly apply 1.5v's to see if it ticks?

Any help would be great.

Many Thanks,

Devs.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

devs said:


> Hi guys, I've got a load of quartz fashion watches that I need to sort through and was wondering if there is a quick way to 'tick' test them without the need to purchase and insert batteries?
> 
> Basically something that I can use to quickly apply 1.5v's to see if it ticks?
> 
> ...


Hello.

I am not exactly sure on the functions but there are quartz watch testers. Cousins have some for sale,

listed under "equipment" I suppose most of them are more suited to a professional workshop.

I would think all quartz movements would need a connected power source for the crystal to operate.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Eddy and many thanks for the reply. I did actually call cousins this afternoon and they only knew of one product that could do this and it was priced at over Â£1000! I find it hard to believe that there isn't something cheap on the market that could do this? Does anyone with know how know how I could make something like this? I assume that I just need to wire some testing probes to a 1.5v power supply?

Any thoughts or input would be greatly received.

Many Thanks,

Devs.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Have you considered a 'regulated variable voltage supply'?

There's a really top quality one on Flea bay at the mo', it's at a 99p start

Failing that, could you not rig up a 1.5v battery with a couple of test leads coming off it?

Chris


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I think if you wanted to make something, perhaps a small mirror angled at 45' then put the watch face down with the back off and have a 1.5 volt battery, say a C cell with a couple of wires off it and apply it to the contacts and then look in the mirror and see if it ticks.....

I have a couple of testers but both need a battery, one that gives a tick sound when the quartz impulses and the other is a spinning magnet which free's off jammed trains and also makes the hands whizz around, but neither ideal for what you wish to do.........

Someone else may have a better idea..........


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Good evening guys and many thanks for the help and replies. I did take a look for these on ebay Chris, but was a little unsure as to how fiddly it would be to hook any prongs up to the contacts. Would you mind pm'ing me with a link to the item?

Harry I was also thinking about the mirror battery route... I' have a play around tomorrow and see if I can come up with a system.

Thanks again,

Devs.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What your looking for is something like :

Horotec Watch Tester Electronic Pulsar Tester for Circuit and Coil

( Google )


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Jason, I actually have a Witschi device very similar to one the one that you posted. Unfortunately it doesn't do what I'm looking for. It reads a pulse only if a working battery is installed. I'm basically just looking for a simple to attach 1.5v power device.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't have a picture, (I'll try and take one over the weekend) but I do have a movement holder, with space for its own battery and two adjustable metal probes for applying to 'electric' watches, which sounds to me like what you are after. Unfortunately it has some age and I'm not sure they are still in production.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Feenix, that does sound like just the ticket. Do you happen to know who it was made by?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

devs said:


> Hi Feenix, that does sound like just the ticket. Do you happen to know who it was made by?


Not off the top of my head, but I'll dig it out over the weekend and take some pictures. Its still in the original box so manufacturer shouldn't be hard to work out.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> devs said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Feenix, that does sound like just the ticket. Do you happen to know who it was made by?
> ...


Is it Bulova? Here is mine:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > devs said:
> ...


I always wondered how I managed to get one off Ebay without entering into a bidding war against you Paul, now I know you have one that explains it









Mine isn't branded as Bulova, but yes, it's exactly the same one.

That saves me from having to find it and take pictures over the weekend. Your pictures are so much clearer than mine anyway. :angel_not:


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Oooooo that looks like just the ticket... Much better than what I'm about to cobble together from my recent trip to Maplin's. Has anyone seen these for sale in the UK? Ideally the cheaper non branded version?

I knew you guys would be able to get to the bottom of this!


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

devs said:


> Oooooo that looks like just the ticket... Much better than what I'm about to cobble together from my recent trip to Maplin's. Has anyone seen these for sale in the UK? Ideally the cheaper non branded version?
> 
> I knew you guys would be able to get to the bottom of this!


Hi Devs.

look at this thing. 140572288320. I will not bid against you.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

and if you find 2 ....


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Eddy thats brilliant mate, just what I need. Many thanks for spotting it for me, I didn't see it..

Wish me luck!

Thanks again everyone for all the very helpful input.

Devs


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

desmondus rotundus said:


> and if you find 2 ....


Come'on play nice


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

devs said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > and if you find 2 ....
> ...


fear not, i dont do preypal or fleabay!

but if another comes up i would appreciate if someone gave me the nod and i'd fund them buying it for me!

i seem to end up doing quite a few quartz watches for friends/family/neighbours/workmates and don't want to have to keep a large stock of batteries in.

a couple of croc clips from a regulated power supply would work a treat.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

You're welcome to this one mate (if I get get it) when I'm done sorting through this lot.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Damm, outbid on the auction  if anyone knows where I could pick one of these up from could they please let me know. Many thanks, Devs


----------

